# Exploded Hardware Wall Art



## jimdoc (Feb 6, 2014)

Exploded Hardware Wall Art

http://hackaday.com/2014/02/06/exploded-hardware-wall-art/

https://medium.com/p/57373efe2bcd

This may interest some of you that like to dissect everything.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 1, 2014)

thank you, also found this on there site.

Brings back old (unwanted) memories

Let those memories go, like the link is gone.
Butcher.


----------

